# Golf Cart Gas Pedal



## TAS (Feb 28, 2012)

My golf cart runs fine but the pedal started to feel like it was going to stick sometimes.  The other day my wife went to drive it and when she pushed the pedal to the floor nothing happened.  I couldn't see anything that looked loose.  A few minutes later I pushed the pedal and it suddenly went.  Any ideas on an easy fix or should I just call the guy I bought it from to repair?

BTW...I shouldn't have said gas in my original title...it is an electric golf cart


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd check the throttle control on the carb.  I'm guessing the spring is bad or something is sticking there.  Make sure the throttle cable clamp there at the carb is tight as well.


----------



## TAS (Feb 28, 2012)

My bad...shouldn't have said gas pedal...its electric.  But thanks for your input.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 28, 2012)

What year/type of cart?

edit to add....buggiesunlimited.com has tons of info.  Basically a forum like this only for golf carts instead of hunting.


----------



## fd123 (Mar 9, 2012)

if you live in macon i can fix it right up for ya!! call me anytime!!
(478)297-8091 Frank


----------



## mossyhorn (Jul 10, 2012)

Either loosen pedal underneath floorboard clean an lube the pedal.  If not that underneath rug is black box that has 4 Phillip screws on.  Take off and check inside that box make sure plunger is straight and box is clean and shaft is straight   All these need cleaning and the accelerator cable should function properly.  Good luck or pm me for solution


----------

